# Yep Another Generator



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Please be patient...I know nothing and would like to know something... I have a 21 RS and would like to get a generator 
I would only use it at reststops/truckstops and field camping...I have read all posts about LOUD ones but no one would/ or could complain where we do some camping. So how many watts??? would I need to run the airconditioner and or the microwave
Thanks in advance for all of you shared knowledge
Stephanie


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

Champion 4000/3500 RV ready generator. Have had it for a year with no problems. Starts first crank and runs everything.


----------



## jdmart (Oct 20, 2005)

Cajuncountry said:


> Champion 4000/3500 RV ready generator. Have had it for a year with no problems. Starts first crank and runs everything.


Does anyone have any comments on the Honda generators? Good? Bad? Indifferent? We were at an NHRA raceday recently, and walked past a Honda generator and could hardly hear the thing.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

jdmart said:


> Does anyone have any comments on the Honda generators? Good? Bad? Indifferent? We were at an NHRA raceday recently, and walked past a Honda generator and could hardly hear the thing.


Honda generators are reliable and quiet, but expensive.

The eu2000i (2000 peak watts), which I have, weighs only 46 pounds, but it doesn't have enough juice to run the AC in the OB. For that you'll either need a second eu2000i at around a grand, plus a parallel kit, another $225, so that you can run two of these connected together, which does allow for running of the AC.

Or you can opt for the 3000 watt model, but that weighs almost 100 pounds more than the 200 watt model.

Whenever I use my eu2000i people continually marvel at how quiet the unit is.

I understand that Yamaha has something similar, but I've never seen one in action.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

jdmart said:


> Does anyone have any comments on the Honda generators? Good? Bad? Indifferent? We were at an NHRA raceday recently, and walked past a Honda generator and could hardly hear the thing.


We love our eu2000i. So far while camping in So. Calif, we haven't needed to run the A/C, so this one is perfect for us for now. It's good to know that we can always add another one later.


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

I have a Champion like cajuncountry has. Mine starts first time and runs everything in my outy. I couldn't be more pleased.


----------

